# Tasmanian Hallertau



## MAH (26/3/07)

I bought a kilo of Tasmanian Hallertau and will be doing some test brews with this hops to get a feel for the taste and aroma qualities. I have also given some hops to other brewers to test and report on. It would be good if the other brewers posted their results in this thread when they have had a chance to brew.

For my part I have made a German Pilsner as a test beer. Yesterday I mashed 100% Weyermann Pils and then split the wort in half. Half was boiled using 100% German Hallertau Hersbrucker and the other half 100% Tassie Hallertau. The hops were added at 60, 15 and 0 mins. The flame out addition was left to steep for 15mins. Both were pitched with 34/70. Both were bittered to 38 IBUs (with an OG of 1.048).

As the German hops are lower in AA, this meant adding slightly more than the Tassie hops to get the same bittering. Both batches received the equivalent of 1.5gms per litre at 15 mins and again at 0 mins. Other differences are the German hops are plugs and the Tassie hops pellets. Also the German hops are older and have been in my freezer for a while (still fine) and the Tassie hops are the 2006 crop and the foil was opened just before the boil.

Inital impressions were that the even though the German hops were older they still had a sweeter spicey smell to them. The Tassie hops was more intense and smelt similar but also had a mix of an earthier aroma similar to some English varities like Fuggle.

In the boil surprisingle the German hops seemed more intense. The sweet spicey smell was still there but you started to also get big piney aromas, like you had just been sawing through some wood. The aroma was extremely pleasant. The Tassie hops had the same piney qualities but didn't have the sweetnes and a very subdued spicey aroma in the boil.

So far the German hops are out in front.

Will report on the flavour later as it was too hard to tell much from the very sweet wort.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## MCT (9/11/08)

So what was the outcome from this little experiment? Anyone used Tassie Hallertau?
I've got a bit here I wanted to use in a lager, just wondering what peoples impressions of it are.


----------

